# Bob Sapp defeats Fedor Emelianenko in Japan



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

From MMAMania:

QUOTE]Bob Sapp is still the king.

Not long after he defeated Alistair Overeem and Mark Hunt in one night (video), the longtime mixed martial arts (MMA) punching bag reigned supreme once again in "The Land of the Rising Sun," winning a 17-man celebrity arm wrestling tournament in Japan, according to a report from MMA Fighting.

And among his victims included former PRIDE FC Heavyweight Champion Fedor Emelianenko.

Sapp won the tournament, beating Baruto, a 415-pound Estonian who was a famous sumo in Japan until retiring earlier this year. Sapp beat a sumo named Aoiyama and Terry Holland, whose background is not known, before beating Emelianenko in the semifinals.

He's strong, yo.

The 330-pound Sapp is something of a rock star in Japan, dating back to his days in K-1 when he was actually a competitive fighter. Built like a brick shithouse and standing 6' 5", the former NFL'er has become a punchline in recent years, losing 12 straight fights and 15 of his last 16.

Expect video of his most recent "win" to be released shortly.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Sapp is a BEAST!!!! But a terrible fighter.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm surprised I didn't catch out more people with the thread title


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

You stole it anyway mate.. 

I know your sources!! LOL


----------

